# [ShadowRun]Runner looking for group Northern IN



## Nylanfs (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone have a ShadowRun game running in or around Northern Indiana? I live in Elkhart but am willing to drive an hour or two to get in on a good game.


----------



## Nylanfs (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a note I'm still looking for a ShadowRun game.


----------



## LuciusT (Nov 23, 2008)

Where in Northern Indiana are you? I'm in Muncie and looking to put together a group doing a cyberpunk-style game. Not strictly Shadowrun, but definately somewhat inspired by it.


----------



## Nylanfs (Nov 30, 2008)

Elkhart, about as far north as you can get.  But I found a game in syracuse that I can join so everything seems to be working out.


----------



## LuciusT (Dec 1, 2008)

Great! Enjoy and remember, shoot the mage first.


----------

